# Cuernavaca Leasing Info Galeria Malls



## Mellowmarsh3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get leasing info re Galeria Malls?? They are owned by Liverpool and have 80+ stores throughout Mexico. 

I am contemplating a move to Mexico in the next 12-14 months and would like to open a small stand(like ice cream, hot dogs etc) in their mall in Cuernavaca.

Any direction or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thx
Marshall


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

A google search : Galeras Cuernavaca | Centro Comercial | Ubicacin
they show nothing available but might be worth a phone call, maybe even to the main offices. Galeras - Centros Comerciales | Nuestra Historia


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Just fill out this form and they will contact you.

Don´t be discouraged, stands are almost always availabe in Malls...


Good Luck.


----------

